# Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club Hawaii Oahu 3/12-3/19 2-bed



## AKC3333 (Feb 24, 2021)

Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club
Oahu, Hawaii
Dates: 3/12-3/19
2 bedroom HZZAA
$800

Let me know if you need any more info


----------



## mike2200 (Feb 24, 2021)

View? 
And what does HZAA MEAN (sorry)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike2200 (Feb 24, 2021)

Mis-post


----------



## flexible (Feb 24, 2021)

Marriott’s code can tell you the and building. Call Ko olina directly and ask them.


----------



## AKC3333 (Feb 24, 2021)

Ocean view


----------



## Citrine (Feb 25, 2021)

AKC3333 said:


> Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club
> Oahu, Hawaii
> Dates: 3/12-3/19
> 2 bedroom HZZAA
> ...


Would be nice if you have 3/20-3/27


----------



## aamarquez8 (Feb 25, 2021)

Is it still available?


----------



## Thismamatravels (Feb 26, 2021)

Is this still available? I am very interested!


----------



## mebhealthy (Feb 27, 2021)

Our family would LOVE to go!!! Is this still available?


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 28, 2021)

mike2200 said:


> View?
> And what does HZAA MEAN (sorry)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





flexible said:


> Marriott’s code can tell you the and building. Call Ko olina directly and ask them.



HZZAA is an II-generated code that confirms the unit/view type of a deposited Marriott interval. This rental was reported because of it being an obvious exchange rental, so here's a reminder from this LMR forum's rules:

_>>*IMPORTANT*: Major exchange company rules prohibit the rental of time deposited with them or of exchanged weeks, bonus weeks, etc., obtained through them. Further, exchange companies have been known to take disciplinary action against violators of their rules when discovered via online sources such as this one. There have been cases reported of renters showing up at the resort and finding that the reservation has been canceled when the exchange company learned of a transaction violating their policies. While we are not in a position to enforce exchange company policies for them, *we discourage such rental offers on this board, and caution users of this practice*.<<

Also, note that in this thread - __Marriott Vacation Club week booked__ - this OP learned about the II rules and yet, still chose to post an exchange rental without warning any takers._


----------



## AKC3333 (Mar 1, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> HZZAA is an II-generated code that confirms the unit/view type of a deposited Marriott interval. This rental was reported because of it being an obvious exchange rental, so here's a reminder from this LMR forum's rules:
> 
> _>>*IMPORTANT*: Major exchange company rules prohibit the rental of time deposited with them or of exchanged weeks, bonus weeks, etc., obtained through them. Further, exchange companies have been known to take disciplinary action against violators of their rules when discovered via online sources such as this one. There have been cases reported of renters showing up at the resort and finding that the reservation has been canceled when the exchange company learned of a transaction violating their policies. While we are not in a position to enforce exchange company policies for them, *we discourage such rental offers on this board, and caution users of this practice*.<<
> 
> Also, note that in this thread - __Marriott Vacation Club week booked__ - this OP learned about the II rules and yet, still chose to post an exchange rental without warning any takers._


Incorrect, the OP posted here before learning about the rules, you are welcome to take the post down. Thank you.


----------



## AKC3333 (Mar 4, 2021)

Update: I just used one of my e-trades to book some crappy resort in Sept just to open up my viewing calendar to search up to Nov. I'm hoping I can use another e-trade to book a nicer resort in Hawaii during the summertime when I can travel. I cannot wait to use my last week and end this timeshare circus and go back to booking regular hotels/trips through Expedia.

PS life tip: if you are in your 20's-30's and an elderly family member wants to gift you a timeshare, DO NOT ACCEPT, DO NOT PASS GO, DANGER DANGER. Best way I can describe the experience...It's like accepting a rotary phone as a gift when cell phones exist.


----------

